# Snowshoes + Ski Boots



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a pair on snowshoes compatible with ski boots so I can hike up and ski down. Any recommendations for the best type/brand/model?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 17, 2013)

Get a AT ski setup.  With the way snowshoes bend with your foot I dont think any would work with ski boots.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2013)

In a word:no.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Regular ski boots or AT boots? I'm pretty sure I remember reading somewhere when I was researching snow shoes that some of the MRS can accommodate AT boots. Probably better off with an AT set up because you'll be using a lot more energy with the snow shoes.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

Regular boots ideally. Checked my bank account again and turns out I'm still not independently wealthy, so while I know an AT setup is better all around, I am working on a limited budget and a whole new setup is out of the question right now. I'm looking to buy snowshoes for winter hiking anyways, so thought maybe I could kill a flock and get a set compatible with ski boots.

I've seen some reviews of the MSRs that can work with ski boots, but I'm skeptical myself. Figured I'd pose the question here and see if anyone has actually used anything, especially in the Northeast.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2013)

Why not just pack your ski boots and put them on at the top? I'm sure the weight tradeoff (carrying boots) is probably less strenuous than having to actually hike IN ski boots.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Why not just pack your ski boots and put them on at the top? I'm sure the weight tradeoff (carrying boots) is probably less strenuous than having to actually hike IN ski boots.



I've thought of trying this and my pack is certainly big enough to hold them - I'll just have to see about other gear I'll need for the trek. For a shorter hill I think it could work. Some cold feeties at the top though.

For weight I had a heavy load of hardware, tools, and rope with a-framed PVC for the Flags on the 48 (see the avatar) and made it up to the top of Zealand, so I think I could pull it off. Granted it wasn't in snow on snowshoes...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Regular boots ideally. Checked my bank account again and turns out I'm still not independently wealthy, so while I know an AT setup is better all around, I am working on a limited budget and a whole new setup is out of the question right now. I'm looking to buy snowshoes for winter hiking anyways, so thought maybe I could kill a flock and get a set compatible with ski boots.
> 
> I've seen some reviews of the MSRs that can work with ski boots, but I'm skeptical myself. Figured I'd pose the question here and see if anyone has actually used anything, especially in the Northeast.



I have a pair of MSR Evo's at home, I'll see if it is possible to get ski boots in them.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Why not just pack your ski boots and put them on at the top? I'm sure the weight tradeoff (carrying boots) is probably less strenuous than having to actually hike IN ski boots.



Pair of insulated hiking boots and a pair of gaiters. As long as you keep moving and not standing still your feet should be fine.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I have a pair of MSR Evo's at home, I'll see if it is possible to get ski boots in them.



Cool, thanks! I thought I'd bring my boots (hiking and ski) to the store to try out as well, but great to know before I even head in. Appreciate the advice!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Cool, thanks! I thought I'd bring my boots (hiking and ski) to the store to try out as well, but great to know before I even head in. Appreciate the advice!



I think the bigger problems going to be trying to walk in them. If I'm really feeling motivated i'll give it a try in the back yard.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I think the bigger problems going to be trying to walk in them. If I'm really feeling motivated i'll give it a try in the back yard.



Yeah, I've heard the older Denali model had a better flex for ski boots, but the Denali doesn't seem to be as much of a mountaineering snowshoe as I'd like (thinking the Lightning Ascent more)... always a compromise.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

wtcobb said:


> Yeah, I've heard the older Denali model had a better flex for ski boots, but the Denali doesn't seem to be as much of a mountaineering snowshoe as I'd like (thinking the Lightning Ascent more)... always a compromise.



I got the Evo Ascents off Amazon for around $150 but it looks like EMS is starting to discount their snowshoes now and have them for around the same price.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you're far better off bringing a separate pair of footwear for the hiking portion.  Alpine ski boots are awful for any prolonged hiking.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 17, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> I think you're far better off bringing a separate pair of footwear for the hiking portion. Alpine ski boots are awful for any prolonged hiking.


 Agreed!   Though depending on your ski boots and how cold it is you may ahve a hard time gettnig the ski boots on.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 17, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Agreed!   Though depending on your ski boots and how cold it is you may ahve a hard time gettnig the ski boots on.



+1 (from personal experience).  If you go this route I definitely recommend putting some activated hand/foot warmers in your ski boots for the hike up.  Otherwise you get to enjoy the painful experience of shoving your foot into frozen solid plastic.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 17, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> +1 (from personal experience).  If you go this route I definitely recommend putting some activated hand/foot warmers in your ski boots for the hike up.  Otherwise you get to enjoy the painful experience of shoving your foot into frozen solid plastic.



Great idea. I've used them to keep water bottles from freezing - figured that one out after I lost the nozzle on my Camelbak bottle.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2013)

On a budget?  Try this with a pair of skins.  It works for me.  

http://www.backcountryaccess.com/products/backcountry-gear/alpine-trekkers/

Great way to try it out to see if you want to spend the money on getting an AT set up.  

As to the snowshoe route, I've done it before and I really suggest that you use regular hiking boots as Nick has suggested due to weight and because ski boots really are designed for skiing and not hiking.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 17, 2013)

I was about to suggest Alpine Trekkers but Trailboss beat me to it. I'm sure that you can pick up trekkers for the same price as a pair of snowshoes. An advantage of the trekkers is that they'll pack easily in your backpack. No need to worry about lashing a snowshoe to the side of your pack. Weight penalty is just about the same.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I was about to suggest Alpine Trekkers but Trailboss beat me to it. I'm sure that you can pick up trekkers for the same price as a pair of snowshoes. An advantage of the trekkers is that they'll pack easily in your backpack. No need to worry about lashing a snowshoe to the side of your pack. Weight penalty is just about the same.



Agreed.  And Snowmonster I thought of you today when I saw a woman with a wolf hat on as she crossed the street in front of me....


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I have a pair of MSR Evo's at home, I'll see if it is possible to get ski boots in them.



The ski boot does fit in the binding fine. Have a picture but am having difficulties uploading it.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> The ski boot does fit in the binding fine. Have a picture but am having difficulties uploading it.



What's the issue


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> What's the issue



I tried to upload to my gallery and it would I think go thru but couldn't find it. Tried it a couple times. Also tried the "insert image" link in the quick reply and it wouldn't go thru. Probably an error on my side or the size of the pic but I'm not that computer smart!

Didn't the site use to resize the images automatically?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2013)

click your ski boots into your bindings and strap to your pack...if its snowing, put some plastic bags over your boots so they stay dry....a good waterproof hiking boot is best with snowshoes....dont worry about getting cold, you'll be sweating


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2013)




----------

